# X470 oder X570 für 3700X?



## Autorocker (7. Juli 2019)

*X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Hallo,

ich habe nun (wie viele andere auch) sehnsüchtig auf die neuen Ryzens gewartet und möchte nun meinem System einen neuen Unterbau gönnen. Es wird ein R7 3700X verbaut, der bei mir logischerweise auch ein neues Board und RAM erfordert. RAM bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, habe allerdings nach längerem Beobachten des Preises den hier vorläufig rausgesucht: https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengeance-lpx-schwarz-dimm-kit-32gb-cmk32gx4m2b3200c16-a1339849.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Besseren brauche ich für mein System nicht da ich in 4K spiele und somit 32GB wichtiger sind als schnelle Timings oder höhere Frequenzen.
Eine neue Navi wäre zwar wegen Freesync nicht schlecht, aber nur 8GB VRAM, kaum bessere Leistung als meine 1080 und nicht ganz so dolles PLV machen ein Graka-Update obsolet.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun, welches Mainboard ihr empfehlen würdet. Ich werde mein System min. 4-5 Jahre behalten und somit kommt OC (auch wenn erst in ein paar Jahren) für mich defintiv in Frage. Allerdings brauche ich sonst eigentlich gar nichts spezielles an meinem Board. Da die neuen X570 Boards recht teuer sind und fast alle einen Lüfter haben, habe ich nun überlegt, ob ich mir ein kompatibles X470 Board hole, da diese auch eine Stange günstiger sind und ich viel Wert auf niedrige Lautstärke lege.
Ich habe allerdings kaum Ahnung welche Vorteile ein X570 mir bieten sollte. PCIe 4.0 werde ich eh nicht brauchen. Was sind sonst noch erwähnenswerte Unterschiede der neuen Boards? Und welches Board würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Außer einer halbwegs ordentlichen Spannungsversorgung brauche ich eigentlich nichts spezielles.
Ich nutze den PC übrigens ausschließlich für Gaming.


----------



## Mydgard (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Nach lesen des Computerbase Tests, würde ich empfehlen, mindestens 3600er RAM zu verbauen, die Ryzen CPUs haben schon immer stärker von höherem RAM Takt profitiert. Und selbst AMD spricht vom Sweet Spot DDR-3600 ...

Zu deiner Mainboard Frage: Da sollte man noch ein paar Tage warten, bis:

a) es Tests von PCIE 4.0 SSDs gibt
b) bis genügend neue Bios Versionen für alte Mainboards verfügbar sind und die auch mit den neuen CPUs getestet wurden


----------



## manimani89 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

die ryzen 3000 laufen am limit da kannst du sowieso nichts übertakten


----------



## PlugandPlay (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Nachdem die Preise nun raus sind gibt es keinen Zweifel daran, dass x470 oder sogar x370 die deutlich bessere Wahl in Sachen Preis/Leistung ist. Das wusste man auch schon vorher, aber der Unterschied so gravierend wird, damit hat wohl ein nicht unerheblicher Teil weniger mit gerechnet.
Wenn du Workloads hast in denen du PCIe 4.0 brauchst, ist die Frage nach ob x570 oder nicht einfach geschenkt. Beim reinen Zocken wird das aber sinnlos. 
Gerade bei 3600mhz RAM koennte es aber Probleme geben bei der Kompatiblitaet. Das macht bei weitem nicht jedes nicht-x570-Brett mit und da sollte man sich vor dem Kauf ein wenig belesen, ob es stabil lief oder nicht.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Hmmm, wenn ne aktuelle CPU dann ein aktuelles Mobo:

ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

kostet nicht die Welt und wenn du keine sonstigen Ausstattungswünsche hast...

Gruß


----------



## Autorocker (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

also ob nun den RAM oder einen 3600 werde ich letztendlich vom Preis abhängig machen. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe brauche ich kein PCIe 4.0, da nur zum Zocken verwendet. Ich halte die Aussage "wenn ne aktuelle CPU dann ein aktuelles Mainboard" in dem Fall für sinnlos. Es gibt (soweit ich weiß) keinen Mehrnutzen zum reinen Zocken für den neuen Chipsatz. Und ob nun in 5 Jahren das Mobo 5 Jahre oder 6 Jahre alt ist interessiert eh niemanden.
Ich hatte eher gehofft, dass mir jmd eine Empfehlung für ein gutes X470 für nicht mehr als 150€ machen kann, welches zu den neuen Zen 2 kompatibel ist. Aber wahrscheinlich sollte man wirklich erstmal Tests abwarten.
Ich würde aufgrund der Aktualität sicher auch lieber ein aktuelles X570 nehmen, aber die sind mir bisher schlichtweg zu teuer bzw mir den Aufpreis nicht wert. Denkt ihr die werden noch stärker im Preis fallen innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Monate?​


----------



## PlugandPlay (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Ich glaube der Zug mit den deutlichen Preiseinschnitten bei x470 ist erstmal abgefahren, da der Mehrbedarf auf der Plattform wohl eher steigen wird, wenn man sich die Starterpreise fuer x570 anschaut.
Mindfactory und andere hatten vor 1-2 Monaten durchaus ein paar saftige Angebote, bei denen ich mir beinahe das Asus Stix fuer 140(?) geschossen haette.


----------



## Scriptor (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Da mich aktuell der selbe Gedanke beschäftigt werfe ich meine Frage mal in den Raum:

Das aktuell X470 und X570 ohne Probleme funktioniert ist klar.
Was ich mich mehr Frage, nächstes Jahr soll ja noch eine Generation Ryzen kommen die auf dem Sockel läuft.
Wäre der Kauf eines X570 eventuell besser um diese Generation auch noch mit bedienen zu können?

Ich meine es gibt ja schon ne Aufstellung welche X470 Bretter zum Beispiel nicht für den 3900X + OC geeignet sind.
Bei nem X570 ist die chance einfach höher jetzt nen 3700X drauf zu machen und eventuell in 2-3 Jahren dann die "Finale" 16 Kern Version im Abverkauf ballern und ohne Mainboard zu wechseln den drauf zu machen?

Oder habe ich hier nen Denkfehler?


----------



## PlugandPlay (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Wenn du schon ein okayes Board hast, dann ueberspring die x570.
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass du dir einen 3900x mit heavy oc anschaffen willst/musst und kein Board mit passenden VRMs hast, klaert sich die Frage von allein.
x6.. wird es auf alle Faelle geben, da AMD auch 2020 bei AM4 bleibt und bei der aktuellen Kritik stehen die Chancen gut, dass die Luefter dann wieder verschwinden (zumindest ab einem gewissen Preissegment). Gab jetzt schon einige, die gerade darauf besonders eingegangen sind wie sinnlos das auf so manchem Board ist. Zumal Gigabyte hierspiellos gezeigt hat, dass man es auch kann, wenn es will.


----------



## Autorocker (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Wenn ich in ca 1-2 Monaten ein X470 Board für den 3700X kaufe, denkt ihr die Hersteller werden dann nochmal die neuesten (kompatiblen) BIOS Versionen draufflashen oder denkt ihr die lassen die Boards so. Weil aktuell kommt man ja nicht drumherum sich selbst irgendwie das BIOS fit zu machen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*



Autorocker schrieb:


> also ob nun den RAM oder einen 3600 werde ich letztendlich vom Preis abhängig machen. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe brauche ich kein PCIe 4.0, da nur zum Zocken verwendet. Ich halte die Aussage "wenn ne aktuelle CPU dann ein aktuelles Mainboard" in dem Fall für sinnlos. Es gibt (soweit ich weiß) keinen Mehrnutzen zum reinen Zocken für den neuen Chipsatz. Und ob nun in 5 Jahren das Mobo 5 Jahre oder 6 Jahre alt ist interessiert eh niemanden.
> Ich hatte eher gehofft, dass mir jmd eine Empfehlung für ein gutes X470 für nicht mehr als 150€ machen kann, welches zu den neuen Zen 2 kompatibel ist. Aber wahrscheinlich sollte man wirklich erstmal Tests abwarten.
> Ich würde aufgrund der Aktualität sicher auch lieber ein aktuelles X570 nehmen, aber die sind mir bisher schlichtweg zu teuer bzw mir den Aufpreis nicht wert. Denkt ihr die werden noch stärker im Preis fallen innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Monate?​




RAM ist nicht mehr so teuer, das ist ein 20€ Unterschied zwischen 2666 und 3600. Lohnt auf jeden Fall bei nem Ryzen.

Welche X470 wie gut gepatcht werden müssen Tests zeigen. Fakt ist, dass du Features wie PCIe 4.0 und die fette VRM-Phasenansammlung der X570er verlierst. 
Soweit ich weiß, müssen die auch vor Inbetriebnahme geflasht werden, weil die CPU sonst nicht erkannt wird. Ohne AM4 Prozzi hast du also ein Problem


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*



Autorocker schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ca 1-2 Monaten ein X470 Board für den 3700X kaufe, denkt ihr die Hersteller werden dann nochmal die neuesten (kompatiblen) BIOS Versionen draufflashen oder denkt ihr die lassen die Boards so. Weil aktuell kommt man ja nicht drumherum sich selbst irgendwie das BIOS fit zu machen.


Das hat es noch nie gegeben, denn wenn neue Board hergestellt werden dann mit dem neuen aktuellem Chipsatz und alles andere wird nur noch Lager bestand sein. Hersteller stellen dann zwar immer in ihre Liste der Prozessoren mit ein welcher Prozessor drauf laufen wird, aber am ende steht dann meist auch mit dabei welches Bios drauf sein muss.

Oder du musst dir ein Board kaufen womit du ohne Prozessor updaten kannst, da es auch Boards mit Flashback Funktion gibt.
Kenne zumindest einige von Asus und MSI. Am besten immer ins Benutzerhandbuch rein schauen und meist haben diese Boards auch eine Taste dazu auf der IO-Blende und ein USB-Port ist dann noch dazu gekennzeichnet. Aber nicht mit der Taste zum zurück setzen des Bios verwechseln, da manche Boards solch eine Taste mit dabei haben.


----------



## Schrotty (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Stehe vor der selben Frage für einen 3800x. Denke PCIe 4 werde ich nicht brauchen zu mal es auch keine Grafikkarten gibt und das wird auch noch eine weile so bleiben. Denke daher es würde locker auch der x470 reichen. Welches Board bis ca. 280 Euro wäre da am besten mit mind 2 M2 PCIe und USB C extern so wie möglichst viele USB 3.1 Anschlüssen?


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 fÃ¼r 3700X?*



Schrotty schrieb:


> Stehe vor der selben Frage für einen 3800x. Denke PCIe 4 werde ich nicht brauchen zu mal es auch keine Grafikkarten gibt und das wird auch noch eine weile so bleiben. Denke daher es würde locker auch der x470 reichen. Welches Board bis ca. 280 Euro wäre da am besten mit mind 2 M2 PCIe und USB C extern so wie möglichst viele USB 3.1 Anschlüssen?



Also, wenn das Limit 280€ ist, würde ich nicht mehr zu einem x470 greifen. (Werde ich auch nicht mehr tun!)
Bis  zu diesem Preis, gibt es bereits eine Menge guter Bretter: AMD Sockel AM4 mit Chipsatzmodell: X570, RAM: 4x DDR4 DIMM, RAM-Takt max. ab 3200MHz, M.2 M-Key PCIe gesamt: ab 2x, Audiotyp: ALC1200/ALC1220 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bzgl. RAM, diesen Test hier durchlesen!
AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X | TechPowerUp

3200'er mit guten Timings, oder 3600'er reicht völlig! Ein Vermögen muss man also nicht ausgeben, da RAM-Takt über 3733MHz anscheinend sogar kontraproduktiv ist!
Das gesparte Geld, kann also in das Board fliesen... 

mfg


----------



## Autorocker (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> RAM ist nicht mehr so teuer, das ist ein 20€ Unterschied zwischen 2666 und 3600. Lohnt auf jeden Fall bei nem Ryzen.
> 
> Welche X470 wie gut gepatcht werden müssen Tests zeigen. Fakt ist, dass du Features wie PCIe 4.0 und die fette VRM-Phasenansammlung der X570er verlierst.
> Soweit ich weiß, müssen die auch vor Inbetriebnahme geflasht werden, weil die CPU sonst nicht erkannt wird. Ohne AM4 Prozzi hast du also ein Problem



Naja bei dem günstigen RAM ja, wobei die Unterschiede doch etwas größer sind. Aber ob 3200CL16 oder 3600CL18/19 ist am Ende auch kein Unterschied. Und für die paar Millisekunden die ich einspare ggü. 3200CL14 bzw 3600CL16 ist mir das der Aufpreis nicht wert. Da stecke ich die 200€ Differenz doch lieber die nächsten Jahre in eine umso bessere Grafikkarte. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was dann die günstigste CPU ist, die ich mir zwecks Bios Flash noch dazu kaufen müsste für ein X470 Board?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Da kannst dir auch direkt ein Bios Update vom Händler mit dazu bestellen.
Denn rechnest du einen günstigen Prozessor dazu was du mit Verlust wieder verkaufen wirst dann verlierst du auch sicherlich an die 30 Euro was ein Update kosten würde. In diesem Sinn hast du am ende nichts gespart.

Auf Mindfactory kostet das der Einbau des Prozessors inkl. Bios Update sogar weniger als wenn nur das Bios Update dazu bestellt wird.
Oder du kaufst dir ein Mainboard was ohne Prozessor geflasht werden kann. Kosten aber meist auch mehr und so kannst normal auch das Bios Update mit dazu bestellen.


----------



## markus1612 (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da kannst dir auch direkt ein Bios Update vom Händler mit dazu bestellen.
> Denn rechnest du einen günstigen Prozessor dazu was du mit Verlust wieder verkaufen wirst dann verlierst du auch sicherlich an die 30 Euro was ein Update kosten würde. In diesem Sinn hast du am ende nichts gespart.
> 
> Auf Mindfactory kostet das der Einbau des Prozessors inkl. Bios Update sogar weniger als wenn nur das Bios Update dazu bestellt wird.
> Oder du kaufst dir ein Mainboard was ohne Prozessor geflasht werden kann. Kosten aber meist auch mehr und so kannst normal auch das Bios Update mit dazu bestellen.



Oder man kauft ein Board, wo man ohne CPU und RAM das BIOS flashen kann, was mMn die bessere Option ist bei den 30€ die MF dafür verlangt.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Hatte ich ja am ende angemerkt, aber solche Boards kosten in der Regel auch mehr, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob am ende wirklich was gespart wird. Ich persönlich würde auch eher ein Baord mit Flashback Funktion bevorzugen, was mir bei meinem Asus Board auch zum Teil wichtig war.


----------



## Autorocker (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Noch eine Frage bezüglich des RAM: im Zuge der Veröffentlichung von Ryzen ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele der 3200 und 3600er RAMs preislich ganz schön nach oben geschossen sind, teils über 50€. Sicher ist das der hohen Nachfrage der Zen 2 CPUs geschuldet. Der Corsair RAM aus meinen vorigen Posts verbleibt (bisher) noch bei 134€. Denkt ihr ich sollte lieber jetzt noch schnell zuschlagen, bevor der auch ansteigt oder denkt ihr eher die Preise normalisieren sich wieder in den nächsten Wochen, sobald der erste Ansturm vorbei ist?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: X470 oder X570 für 3700X?*

Kann dir wahrscheinlich niemand beantworten, aber möglich wäre alles wenn du warten kannst.
Aber mit Warten ist es auch so eine Sache, denn was ist wenn die Preise statt runter wieder weiter rauf gehen.

Also ich weiß es nicht, mal sehen was andere dazu noch meinen.


----------

